# Cold dish ideas needed



## Dina (May 3, 2006)

We're throwing a baby shower next week for one of the teachers at work and I've been asked to bring a cold dish to serve 50 people.  We're having chicken salad sandwiches, fruit and veggies trays, chips and dips but I'm clueless on what "COLD" dish would go well to compliment the rest of the food.  Any suggestions?  Thanks a million.


----------



## kadesma (May 3, 2006)

Dina, how about a rice or veggie torta, can be done ahead and served at room temp, or some sort of pasta seafood,  or green salad. So far your menu looks great and you don't really need much more..
If I can help with any recipes or ideas for these, let me know.

kadesma


----------



## grumblebee (May 3, 2006)

Cold pasta salad, marinated bean salad (I have a TNT recipe for this if you are interested), spinach dip w/ french bread, cream cheese pinwheels (different flavoured cream cheeses spread on tortillas, rolled up, then sliced into "pinwheels" with toothpicks in each)... 

Were you wanting to make mostly finger foods or actual dishes?


----------



## jkath (May 3, 2006)

Grumblebee has it - I think a cold pasta salad would go great!

I like the rotini spiral pasta, cooked/drained/chilled, with sliced black olives, quartered cherry tomatoes, green onion chops, jack cheese tiny cubes & zesty italian dressing to mix it all together.


----------



## grumblebee (May 3, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Grumblebee has it - I think a cold pasta salad would go great!
> 
> I like the rotini spiral pasta, cooked/drained/chilled, with sliced black olives, quartered cherry tomatoes, green onion chops, jack cheese tiny cubes & zesty italian dressing to mix it all together.


 
Yeah.. that is the exact kind of pasta salad I was meaning. It's such a classic "potluck" item but its something that most everybody likes. I like a bit of bell peppers in mine in addition to what you listed though.


----------



## jkath (May 3, 2006)

ooooooooooh! Great addition - do you know how pretty that would look with all different colors of peppers?!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 4, 2006)

How about a nice potato salad recipe?  I posted a Sour Cream/Blue Cheese one on another thread that's always been very popular.


----------



## mish (May 5, 2006)

Cole Slaw, potato, macaroni, pasta, bean, beet or ambrosia salads. I posted a few potato salad recipes in Debbie's thread. I might stay away from any bread dishes, since you're serving sandwiches as the main event. Here's a quickie, pretty side/appy.

Tapenade Watermelon Canapes 

50 seedless watermelon rectangles (Cut 1-1/4" wide x 3" long x 3/4" high)
1 qt tapenade
48 oz herbed goat cheese, crumbled - You could use feta, if you prefer)

Scoop a little watermelon out of the rectangles to fill them with the Tapenade. 

On piece of waxed paper, place watermelon rectangles close together in tight rows. Spread tops of watermelon slices evenly with tapenade. Over tapenade, sprinkle goat cheese. Arrange canapes in rows, tightly next to each other on a silver or pretty serving tray. Makes about 50 Pieces


----------



## mish (May 5, 2006)

You might like this recipe for Watermelon Crab Cups I posted in:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/simple-sides-for-summer-22038.html

Or

Coffee Granita served in martooni glasses. Think I still have the recipe, if you like.

Pudding parfaits - mixed with fresh berries, whipped cream. Party stores carry disposable glasses/cups.

Mini trifles (in disposable cups) made w storebought pound cake or angel food cake.

Angel Lush - http://www.kraftfoods.com/main.aspx?s=recipe&m=recipe/knet_recipe_display&recipe_id=51103

Watergate (remember that, lol) Salad

Along the line of cold pasta salads, my fave is an agnolitti (sp) (you could use cheese ravioli instead), peas, fresh basil, chunks of mozzarella, diced tomatoes & a vinaigrette dressing.

Cold Tortelinni salad.


----------



## jmjslr (May 5, 2006)

*Cold To Go*

Jkath,

I just recently made this spiral pasta dish for a shelter and it was a hit with the guests.  I added chicken and did  1 thing differently this time.  I put the bottle of Italian dressing in the food processor with a can of stewed tomatoes to puree it.  Added that to the (then) warm pasta and chicken to absorb the liquid.  Then I added the rest of the ingredients.  Out of the 5 different presentations of basically the same thing, mine was the favorite.  Unfortunately, I did not get to taste it to give a valid opinion.  It's a good concept for a cold dish, though.

I think that all of the suggestions were very good.   You would not go wrong by preparing any of these.

Hope you have a wonderful time with your group!


----------



## mish (May 5, 2006)

I'm back, lol.

Layered salads are very pretty served in clear trifle bowls.

Layer rows of whatever appeals to you and is colorful like...

Mixed greens, spinach
shrooms
tomatoes
Red Onions
Mandarin oranges
grated hard-boiled eggs
garbanzos

Mix it up with ingredients you like and add dressing of choice.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 5, 2006)

In our home, we call this a "Sea-Breeze" Salad.  It is delightfully refreshing, and adds a wonderful color among all of the pastas, potato dishes, etc.

Ingredients:
2 - 3oz pkg. lemon gelatin
1 - 3oz. pkg lime geletin
2 cups boiling water
2 cups ice water
1 cup drained crushed pineapple
15 oz. cottage cheese
2 cups whipped topping (like Cool-Whip).
1 cup chopped walnut pieces

Combine the gelatine in a large bowl and add the boiling water.  Stir for at least 2 minutes until all the jello-powder is dissolved.  Add the ice water.  Chill in the fridge.

Place the remaining ingredients, except the nuts,  into a blender and blend until smooth.  When the gelatine is partially set, fold the blender mix and nuts in.  Place into a pretty mold to completely chill the gelatin.  Invert onto a plate and serve.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (May 5, 2006)

I think this strawberry jello salad would be appropriate for the occasion. 


  2 packages strawberry jello                   
  1 lg carton  frozen strawberries                
  2-1/2	cups boiling water                      
  1 small can crushed pineaple                   
  1 cup bananas, mashed
  1 small bowl Cool Whip   

Dissolve gelatin in boiling water. Immediately add frozen strawberries, crushed pineapple and mashed bananas. Pour half of this mixture into a flat 8x12" dish or salad mold. Let partially set. Cover with a layer of Cool Whip; add remaining gelatin mixture. Refrigerate. 

*Note: You may use real whipped cream or sour cream in place of the Cool Whip. I think a mixture of cream cheese and mayo would also be good. 
Play with it...
Some recipes call for adding walnuts or pecans. I don't care for nuts in dishes like this, but if you do, go for it!


----------



## Dina (May 6, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Grumblebee has it - I think a cold pasta salad would go great!
> 
> I like the rotini spiral pasta, cooked/drained/chilled, with sliced black olives, quartered cherry tomatoes, green onion chops, jack cheese tiny cubes & zesty italian dressing to mix it all together.


 

*Thank you all so much for your suggestions.  They all sound wonderful but I'll stick with the cold pasta salad since there will be 50 plus guests and seems this will be easier, faster and cheaper to put together.  I've tried the green gelatine dessert too and it's wonderful - might throw one of those in there.  Mish, your ideas some delicious and I'll make sure to try them for my next party.*


----------



## QSis (May 6, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Here's a quickie, pretty side/appy.
> 
> Tapenade Watermelon Canapes
> 
> ...


 
Mish, have you actually made this recipe?  LOL!  I can't even imagine the flavor, never mind the work in cutting out 50 rectangles of watermelon, scooping some of each out, then spreading them with a QUART of tapenade! 

Is the taste worth the effort and expense?

Lee


----------



## mish (May 6, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Mish, have you actually made this recipe? LOL! I can't even imagine the flavor, never mind the work in cutting out 50 rectangles of watermelon, scooping some of each out, then spreading them with a QUART of tapenade!
> 
> Is the taste worth the effort and expense?
> 
> Lee


 
Yes, I have. Yes it's good. Not 50 though. Dina needed to serve a bunch, so I remembered this one.

It's not that difficult when you consider you can cut thick round slices, & cut them in rectangles. Use a little melon baller, or just lay the toppings on top of the watermelon fingers.

Tapenade or pesto of choice works well - and you can use mozzarella or brie.

Ever had a watermelon salad, basil, mozz, balsamic, etc. -- very good.

Here's a stack of watermelon made with shrimp salad:




Or for a "simpler" dish - watermelon squares topped with brie and wrapped with prosciutto:


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 8, 2006)

I can see this working as watermellon and cucumber are very similar in flavor, watermellon of course being the sweeter of the two.  Sometime, just for the sake of experience, peel and slice a cucumber and sprinkle some powdered sugar on it.  Then close your eyes and take a bite.  When I did it, I was simply amazed at how much the two tasted alike.  

So,  I could see the combinations working.  There are some good ideas there. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

